# Ruby's height in tins



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A couple of you asked how tall ruby was, and I couldn't find the thread which did the height in tins.
Here is a couple of pics which will hopefully show her height. 
She measures 12.5 / 13 inches (32 cms)
Ralph measures 17 ( 44 cms)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Little dinky ruby


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love the out of focus tail!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is lovely and your house looks very cosy.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness Tracey, you've got your christmas decorations up already.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's one of them .....

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3021


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Oh my goodness Tracey, you've got your christmas decorations up already.


Hahaha it looks like it - I haven't really! That was just something I bought at the weekend and just stuck it there & a couple of little bits on the fire.
They don't really go up until second weekend in December


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love little Ruby she is so cute Her coat is so nice she still sports the shaggy look very well


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Here's one of them .....
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3021


That's the one! It's fab looking at all the poos - some from over 2 years ago - I wonder what they're up to now? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Adorable...I want more pics 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely _and_we get to see what epicurean delights are hiding away in your tins cupboard


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Ruby, she is so diddy!
Kiki is just taller about 13 and a half inches
Dot tries hard to be 11


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Yaay  ruby stumpy legs! A lovely Tuesday night treat x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> She is lovely and your house looks very cosy.


Don't know about cosy - the evening lamps & lighting doesn't show up the dirt


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Lovely _and_we get to see what epicurean delights are hiding away in your tins cupboard


Epicurean?? I like the sound of it ........ You always teach me something new and new words!
I'm off to google it.....


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mmmmm mushy peas


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Lovely _and_we get to see what epicurean delights are hiding away in your tins cupboard




I knew it!! Something dirty..... I should of known with you!!!!
This is what I found.....

1. Devoted to the pursuit of sensual pleasure


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Adorable...I want more pics
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A sleeping ruby on top of her crate


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I must measure my girls again! I don't have any tins..  I really must buy some for this activity!

RUBY IS SO SO SO CUTE!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, is she still doing that? Does it put her at your height on the settee, how cute xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I must measure my girls again! I don't have any tins..  I really must buy some for this activity!
> 
> RUBY IS SO SO SO CUTE!


You mean you have no epicurean delights in your cupboards??? 
What do you do when you need peas & carrots


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aw, is she still doing that? Does it put her at your height on the settee, how cute xx


Yes it does, she has a big cushion up there she walks all over me to get there


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee hee! (had to add an extra 'hee' before it allowed me to post )


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

The 'hee hee' was for the peas and carrots stuff.

Does Ruby ever jump off the crate? Sometimes Poppy launches off the settee and I worry about her joints  but it happens so fast!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> You mean you have no epicurean delights in your cupboards???
> What do you do when you need peas & carrots


Erm... Go to the greengrocer or the freezer


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> The 'hee hee' was for the peas and carrots stuff.
> 
> Does Ruby ever jump off the crate? Sometimes Poppy launches off the settee and I worry about her joints  but it happens so fast!


Yes she does 
If Ralph is taunting her, especially if she has purple mouse (as yellow doggy is far far away) and he's barking at her for it - she has on occasions launched herself at him snapping and snarling - it's not big and it's not clever I tell her


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Erm... Go to the greengrocer or the freezer


Haha I knew you wouldn't have tinned peas or carrots - you weren't impressed with my emergency tinned custard on the spotted dick post! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> A sleeping ruby on top of her crate


What a baby so cute love the "woof" by her head


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> What a baby so cute love the "woof" by her head


That's her girlie cushion / bed. Ralph's not allowed near it or else he would eat it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha I knew you wouldn't have tinned peas or carrots - you weren't impressed with my emergency tinned custard on the spotted dick post! X


Aw.. I don't mind tins. I just never buy them and I enjoy cooking. That's all.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What will you do when the solar flare comes and your larder is bare?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Aw.. I don't mind tins. I just never buy them and I enjoy cooking. That's all.


I do too Ruth, enjoying a glass of red as I do  - i just rely on convenience on far too many occasions!
Ps I don't do tinned carrots  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> What will you do when the solar flare comes and your larder is bare?


Lose some weight! 
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What will you do when the solar flare comes and your larder is bare?


Hmmm I guess we will just starve!  or eat Barking Heads kibble.. Yummy!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Hmmm I guess we will just starve!  or eat Barking Heads kibble.. Yummy!


I hope it's not the fuss pot one - it doesn't come recommended by R&R, my 2 hated that


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I hope it's not the fuss pot one - it doesn't come recommended by R&R, my 2 hated that


Hmmm lamb! At least I know my hair will look GOOD!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

hmmm... starve or lose weight?...both better alternatives to tinned peas and carrots in my epicurean book.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha I knew you wouldn't have tinned peas or carrots - you weren't impressed with my emergency tinned custard on the spotted dick post! X


Mmm Spotted Dick haven't had that for ages


----------

